# ***ASTANA - The Rising Capital of Kazakhstan



## maciekwr (Dec 5, 2004)

maybe architecture is modern but in "Russian styl" which Idont like. But good that Kazakhstan is more modern


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

really a nice city


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Astana looks gr8. Kazakhstan like most islamic nation is underrated.


----------



## Alfa (Feb 26, 2005)

Its good that they build in Russian Style otherwise there were be millions cities that look exactly the same. The russian style makes the city unique.


----------



## Alfa (Feb 26, 2005)

Skyscraper_guy said:


> Astana looks gr8. Kazakhstan like most islamic nation is underrated.


Is Kazachstan islamic ? I thought they were Russian Orthodoxy.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Fantastic! Never heard of this city before. Kazakhstan is definetely one of the mos underated places in this forum.


----------



## Borat S (Sep 1, 2005)

Hello my nmae is BoraT, like English 'Barry"

Come to Kazakhstan, it is my home

Kazakhstan is 50% muslim (the ones with small *****)
49% christian
1% Jew (oh no!)

The woman have very hairy vaginas and very hairy and shitty anus

Sometimes you have anal sex by accident

Jagshemash!


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

How interesting.


----------



## AAS (Jul 29, 2005)

I am very impressed!!! Beautiful city, very modern and a lot of construction going on there! kay:


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2002)

Looks like a real UFO!


----------



## Alex-German-Pavlodar (Jul 30, 2005)

Cool City


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

SOME NEW FOTOS ???


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Photos made by Gelio (Stepanov Slava), taken from:
http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/144935.html
http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/144870.html


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Photos made by Gelio (Stepanov Slava), taken from:
http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/144935.html
http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/144870.html
http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/129154.html


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Photo made by Exbombist, taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27010593









Photo made by Andrey Bogdanov, taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12797709


----------



## didil (Aug 22, 2012)

ArchiMos said:


> Photos made by Gelio (Stepanov Slava), taken from:
> http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/144935.html
> http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/144870.html


Jesus, is this photo shopped or id this real. Where did Kazakhstan, an unknown nation get the money to build all this.


----------



## didil (Aug 22, 2012)

ArchiMos said:


> Photos made by Gelio (Stepanov Slava), taken from:
> http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/144935.html
> http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/144870.html
> http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/129154.html


Has this been built?


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Photo made by itengry (Olzhas Salmurza), taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/itengry/7728346578/









Photo made by itengry (Olzhas Salmurza), taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/itengry/7728340546/in/photostream/









Photo made by itengry (Olzhas Salmurza), taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/itengry/7728347810/in/photostream/


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

didil said:


> Jesus, is this photo shopped or id this real. Where did Kazakhstan, an unknown nation get the money to build all this.


A-HA-HA-HA

FIRST: THESE PHOTOS ARE REAL AND THE ID IS REAL TOO. IF YOU LOOK FOR THESE PHOTOS AMONG THE OTHERS IN THE ORIGINAL PAGE OF THE AUTHOR YOU WILL FIND THEM.

LOOK, DIDIL, MAYBY THIS NATION IS UNKNOWN FOR YOU, BUT WE IN RUSSIA KNOW THIS NATION FOR CENTURIES

THE MONEY THEY GET FROM SELLING MINERALES AND PETROLIUM


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*FROM CIA - THE WORLD FACTBOOK*

Kazakhstan, geographically the largest of the former Soviet republics, excluding Russia, *possesses enormous fossil fuel reserves *and plentiful supplies of other minerals and metals, such as uranium, copper, and zinc. It also has a large agricultural sector featuring livestock and grain. 

*In 2002 Kazakhstan became the first country in the former Soviet Union to receive an investment-grade credit rating*. Kazakhstan's economy has largely recovered from the global financial crisis of 2008, *and GDP increased 7% year-on-year in 2011*. Extractive industries have been and will continue to be the engine of this growth. Landlocked, with restricted access to the high seas, Kazakhstan relies on its neighbors to export its products, especially oil and grain.


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*KHAN SHATYR shopping mall, designed by NORMAN FOSTER*









Photo made by Ivan S. Abrams (Ivan Safyan Abrams), taken from:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/trainplanepro/7723474334/









Photo made by Ivan S. Abrams (Ivan Safyan Abrams), taken from:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/trainplanepro/7716714078









Photo made by Ivan S. Abrams (Ivan Safyan Abrams), taken from:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/trainplanepro/7716678196


----------



## didil (Aug 22, 2012)

ArchiMos said:


> Kazakhstan, geographically the largest of the former Soviet republics, excluding Russia, possesses enormous fossil fuel reserves and plentiful supplies of other minerals and metals, such as uranium, copper, and zinc. It also has a large agricultural sector featuring livestock and grain.
> 
> In 2002 Kazakhstan became the first country in the former Soviet Union to receive an investment-grade credit rating. Kazakhstan's economy has largely recovered from the global financial crisis of 2008, and GDP increased 7% year-on-year in 2011. Extractive industries have been and will continue to be the engine of this growth. Landlocked, with restricted access to the high seas, Kazakhstan relies on its neighbors to export its products, especially oil and grain.


Thank you for the detailed explanation. I am shocked and surprised the american media doesn't mention this developed nation. What time frame where these biuldings built? Do you know.


----------



## ProdayuSlona (May 16, 2012)

^^
Last ~10 years I think.


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Photos made by Gelio (Stepanov Slava), taken from:
http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/144935.html


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool!!!


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Photos made by cr2 (Artem Ermakov), taken from: http://cr2.livejournal.com/183336.html#cutid1


----------



## Indonesian Pride (Feb 28, 2010)

absolutely stunning!!
but Astana seems so quiet..
cant see a lot of activity here..
btw, i love the building's design in Astana!
Cool


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Photos made by Gelio (Stepanov Slava), taken from:
http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/144870.html


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

impressive images from Astana...:cheers:


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

didil said:


> Thank you for the detailed explanation. I am shocked and surprised the american media doesn't mention this developed nation. What time frame where these biuldings built? Do you know.


Probably because their president is an ex-communist and isn't an american puppet


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Purple Dreams said:


> Probably because their president is an ex-communist and isn't an american puppet


Well, their president, Nursultan Nazarbaev, knows to balance very well between Russia, USA and China


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirbsmc/7660197516/in/set-72157630802257800









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirbsmc/7660199530/in/set-72157630802257800/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirbsmc/7705576240/in/set-72157630802257800/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirbsmc/7692046526/in/set-72157630802257800/

Photos made by kirbsmc (Mark Kirby), taken from:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirbsmc/sets/72157630802257800/


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*THE KAZAKHS - THE NATION OF THE NOMADS*

images taken from flickr.com








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zulkarnan/6325534528/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zulkarnan/6325564076/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zulkarnan/6324864057/

Photos made by zulkarnan (Zulkarnan Abdul), taken from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/zulkarnan/page3/


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

so much open spaces.. wide streets, green areas, love it ! :cheers:


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Photos taken from fotki.yandex.ru

BAYTEREK MONUMENT – SIMBOLISES THE TREE OF LIFE OF THE AINCIENT NOMADS

















Photos made by art2k, taken from:
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/art-grigoriev/album/117466


















Photos made by Сергей Бережко, taken from:
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/serberjin/album/190131/


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Photos made by Gelio (Stepanov Slava), taken from:
http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/144870.html


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

modern architecture and futurist building doesn't mean everything to me, i mean it is nice to see and appreciate those building in every angle, and mostly of those building are beautiful , but in general talking I don't see Astana as a vibrant city, is missing something to me,


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

xolo68 said:


> modern architecture and futurist building doesn't mean everything to me, i mean it is nice to see and appreciate those building in every angle, and mostly of those building are beautiful , but in general talking I don't see Astana as a vibrant city, is missing something to me,


Well, yeh, the life seems to be a bit "frozen" there, on the other side there are only a bit more than 10 years since a new city was built so let´s give them a little more time...


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Photo made by Alyona Orlova, taken from:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/alyonaorlova/7830443068 









Photo made by nemoskvich62, taken from:
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nemoskvich62/view/601143?page=2









Photo made by nemoskvich62, taken from:
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nemoskvich62/view/601137?page=2


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Astana from neighboring Tashkent!:cheers:


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/144870.html - 1









http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/144935.html - 2


















http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/145249.html - 3

Photos made by Gelio (Stepanov Slava).


----------



## Beomnaegol (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi, gorgeous Astana from Vladivostok, Russian Pacific seaport!^)


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Photos made by Ivan S. Abrams from flickr.com
http://www.flickr.com/photos/trainplanepro/sets/









Photo made by jtstewart from flickr.com
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7709915892/in/set-72157630896006948









Photo made by nemoskvich62 from fotki.yandex.ru 
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nemoskvich62/view/601135?page=2


----------



## didil (Aug 22, 2012)

Lovely pictures, cheers


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Photos made by Gelio (Stepanov Slava) taken from:
http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/144870.html 
http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/144935.html 
http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/145249.html


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

woow thanks evryone superb photos, Fantastic city,


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

Great photos. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Photo made by Utkin Mikhail, takrn from panoramio.com
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30015133?tag=Kazakhstan


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zulkarnan/6324728007/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zulkarnan/6325831446/
Photos made by Zulkarnan from flickr.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Photos made by Сергей Бережко, taken from:
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/serberjin/view/565672?page=0









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirbsmc/7770052070/in/set-72157630802257800









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirbsmc/7798185152/in/set-72157630802257800









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirbsmc/7684636994/in/set-72157630802257800









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirbsmc/7709909134/
Photos made by kirbsmc (Mark Kirby), taken from flikr.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Photos made by Gelio (Stepanov Slava) taken from:
http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/144870.html 
http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/144935.html 
http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/145249.html


----------



## Nomadland (Jun 24, 2012)

*Английский квартал*









*Британская школа Хэйлибэри Астана*



























*Шоу рум LEXUS*










*Шоу рум BMW*









*Посольство США*









*Посольство Саудовской Аравии*









*Посольство Монголии*









*Музей истории Казахстана*


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Photos made by Gelio (Stepanov Slava) taken from:
http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/144870.html 
http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/144935.html 
http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/145249.html


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

I really have to visit Kazakhstan


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Photo made by jtstewart, taken from:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630896006948/?page=3
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630896006948/?page=4


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## Kristian_KG (Apr 9, 2008)

italiano_pellicano said:


> wow amazing


Borat, haha  hno:


----------



## ProdayuSlona (May 16, 2012)

I hate how every American I've ever met associates Kazakhstan with Borat (even though the part that were "kazakhstan" were actually filmed in Romania...)
It drives me crazy.


----------

